# Budgie toe problem



## Becv (Mar 23, 2018)

My budgie Oscar had a mishap while flying two days ago and got his claw stuck in the woollen blanket. He tried to fly off but was caught. I freed him and he seemed fine. Yesterday I heard him fighting with the two young budgies in his cage and when I looked closely I noticed his four toes are pointing forward and he isn’t using it on the perch. I put the two young ones in another cage and left him in the main one with the other older budgie who he’s close to just in case. He limps along the perch with it and keeps it up most of the time. Has he broken it? Should I take him to a vet or will it heal itself?


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I’m sorry your boy has hurt his foot/toe. If it were me, I’d be taking him to see the avian vet. If his toe is pointing the wrong direction, it really should be looked at. It may be broken, and if he’s not using it and limping, it’s obviously causing him some pain, which you’ll want taken care of. Good luck. I hope he’s feeling better soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, the toe is broken and Oscar needs to be seen by an Avian Vet right away.

Keeping Oscar in a hospital cage at this point is best - you don't want any of the other budgies further hurting him.

Please let us know how things go with Oscar's visit to the Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## Becv (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi. Thought I would let you all know how Oscar went. I took him to his vet that afternoon and he confirmed that he had broken at least one little bone in his foot. He also had a sore on the bottom of his foot. Oscars foot healed on it’s own with me doing little exercises with him to ensure the bones mended the correct way, which they did. I moved all his food, water etc up along the one perch so he didn’t have to do any climbing and he was back to normal, walking on his foot with no limp just over a week later. Oscar is completely fine now and back with his best friend Louie.

The younger budgies have since moved to a new home too and now it’s just Oscar and Louie together. They are both much happier.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad to hear that Oscar's foot has healed properly and that Oscar and Louie are doing well! :thumbsup:*


----------

